# Weapons Cache Storage - Long Long Term



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Asking for some input here; my plans are not set in stone and I'm very much second guessing them.

Simply put I plan to change residency from California to a free coastal state (Texas, FL, could be north of FL) in 2017. This on my way to leaving the country. When I finally leave I can only take 2 of my firearms with me. The balance of 2 hand guns, 1 shotgun, and 2 rifles have to stay in the States. My plan was a family member in Texas was going to house them, but his life isn't as stable as I thought when that plan was made and I don't want to see him move them around. So I am looking for an alternative solution. Money is an object but this is a priority and I'm even thinking of buying a small property to bury them on. Is that really the only way to long term store weapons and ammo? Is there a better way?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Buy yourself a piece of rural property, preferably wooded. They make mylar storage bags for long guns. Follow the directions and I would probably put that in PVC and bury it where you can find it again.

ETA: The problem with doing it on property someone else owns is you never can tell or have control over what happens to that property. If you lose access to it, your stuff is gone for good.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you're going to leave guns buried on some vacant land when you leave the country - forever?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would find a way to ship them to you part by part when you get to where you are going .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Creating a cache is one way not to worry about anyone moving, fire, less likely to to stolen or confiscated. I say less likely because modern metal detectors are pretty darn gone good and accidental detection is a remote possibility. Sealed correctly this will protect your arms probably over your lifetime. I would just be certain to be above the water table and have a bunch of cosmoline. PVC pipe or even old containers for sonar buoys work. You may want to split you property between a number of containers so if one goes bad you do not loose everything. There are a number of good books on the subject.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll hold 'em for ya'.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> you're going to leave guns buried on some vacant land when you leave the country - forever?


Nothing is forever. I will return likely once a year for weeks to a month at a time to see family, connect with some clients, etc.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I would find a way to ship them to you part by part when you get to where you are going .


While to us free and able American's enjoy our rights especially to guns where I'm going is not the case. I'm most most fortunate to have dual citizenship today and to have secured the rights to what I can take with me. I'm not the type of person that wants to risk that by taking something there I am not suppose to have - don't think I haven't thought about it but I would lose the rights I have painstakenly gotten if I got caught.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

stowlin said:


> While to us free and able American's enjoy our rights especially to guns where I'm going is not the case. I'm most most fortunate to have dual citizenship today and to have secured the rights to what I can take with me. I'm not the type of person that wants to risk that by taking something there I am not suppose to have - don't think I haven't thought about it but I would lose the rights I have painstakenly gotten if I got caught.


I understand .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Why only two guns when "moving"?

Keep them all if possible.

I'd coat all critical surfaces in cosolinme , then vac seal in Mylar, then in PVC. With ammo and cleaning suppiles.

You dig up a gun with no ammo, why?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Nothing is forever. I will return likely once a year for weeks to a month at a time to see family, connect with some clients, etc.


don't see the purpose of this discussion at all - just give them away or sell them ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't see the purpose of this discussion at all - just give them away or sell them ....


And if the laws change while I'm gone how would I replace them when I return?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Are you leaving California because its an unsuitable place to prep and survive? If so, why move to a country that has more restrictions on firearms? Can't you just stay here in the US?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't forget desiccants in the packaging and in the burial tube.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't see the purpose of this discussion at all - just give them away or sell them ....


Because he wanted advise not negativity and because it is still a free country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@stowlin,

It sounds like a pricey answer to buy a piece of property and bury them. Renting the smallest Storage Unit might be a good idea for a year or two, since you have the ability to return annually and check on them.

Other than that, I'm stumped...have you come up with a plan yet?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm in a similar boat stow, when I move I have to downsize the arsenal. 

Have you thought about a safety deposit box?

Where I live,you can rent a shipping container, one out of thousands in a lot, for several years at a time. 
If I had any guns after the dinghy sank(terrible accident) and I had to stash them, I would stick one or two in ^ the shipping container, along with some other preps. 
Then I would stash one or two with the family I'm likely to visit most, so I'm prepared when I visit them.
Then if I had any left, I would bury them in a state(not national) park, and hope for the best.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @stowlin,
> 
> It sounds like a pricey answer to buy a piece of property and bury them. Renting the smallest Storage Unit might be a good idea for a year or two, since you have the ability to return annually and check on them.
> 
> Other than that, I'm stumped...have you come up with a plan yet?


Thought I had a plan. A family member in Texas, right on the coast, but I didn't see that his wife would turn his world upside down and leave on him. He's now in turmoil so I have lost faith in that option. Also since our burglary in SF I'm inclined to want multiple options even though I have just 5 weapons to store I have a good deal of ammo and I'm thinking of wanting two different locations for them. Oddly enough land is cheap - particularly in texas. Though closer to the coast is a burden and I need to be close to the coast. I'm liking the thought of commercial storage units. I blanked on that because they have no gun policies here in CA for them. Don't imagine Texas or even Mass (a good state for me though not for guns) have those restrictions. Also those aren't usually the law just policies of the business. I'm inclined to think I could disguise what I want to store in those pretty well.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> I'm in a similar boat stow, when I move I have to downsize the arsenal.
> 
> Have you thought about a safety deposit box?
> 
> ...


I didn't think a safe deposit box would hold an M1A and 1800 rounds?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would not buy land. I would find a place on public land to bury them. State forest, national forest.

Higher ground out of flood zone . not prone to erosion

use pvc pipe sealed and with oil wrapped cloth maybe consider putting a bike valve stem on the pipe and put positive pressure on it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> I didn't think a safe deposit box would hold an M1A and 1800 rounds?


PM me, we can figure it out...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Where I live,you can rent a shipping container, one out of thousands in a lot, for several years at a time.
> If I had any guns after the dinghy sank(terrible accident) and I had to stash them, I would stick one or two in ^ the shipping container, along with some other preps.


Ya see, the thing about them damn dinghy's is ......


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Deleted....


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would not buy land. I would find a place on public land to bury them. State forest, national forest.
> 
> Higher ground out of flood zone . not prone to erosion
> 
> use pvc pipe sealed and with oil wrapped cloth maybe consider putting a bike valve stem on the pipe and put positive pressure on it


Neat idea on the bike valve, just be sure to use an inert gas like nitrogen or argon.


----------

